# Any Furrys in the Peterborough durham area?



## sateva9822 (Mar 18, 2007)

Id like to get to know some local fluffs^^, I dont know enuff furrys


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Mar 20, 2007)

I am, I live in peterborough, and I am a fur who has wondered the same thing, I was hoping I was not the only one in the area, but now I know that I am not, my fursona is Kathera Lockharte and I am a gryphoness, I won't give my real name for security reasons but I am happy to know where in the area you live in, I hope to meet up with you.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kathera lockharte said:
			
		

> I am, I live in peterborough, and I am a fur who has wondered the same thing, I was hoping I was not the only one in the area, but now I know that I am not, my fursona is Kathera Lockharte and I am a gryphoness, I won't give my real name for security reasons but I am happy to know where in the area you live in, I hope to meet up with you.



:O no god damn way... you know I was expecting this to REALLY not work at all, but thats awsome


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Mar 23, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Kathera lockharte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I was just about to make the same post, but then I saw your post and thought no way, I wasn't actually expecting this, I was checking to see if there were any furs in the area who where asking the same thing, I didn't actually expect to find anything, but I am happy to know that there are furs in the area. So what street do you live on? I live on goodfellow road.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 26, 2007)

Kathera lockharte said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats fairly cloase i live down by crawford, were kenner high skool is


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Mar 26, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Kathera lockharte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, how old are you? we should get together sometime and you know hang out .


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 27, 2007)

Kathera lockharte said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im 19 how about you? do you have msn? my addie is dragon9822@msn.com


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Mar 27, 2007)

You may just want to check out the UkFur community.


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Mar 29, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Kathera lockharte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am 23, and I will add you now. mine is samus_aran4432@hotmail.com, I have add you.


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Mar 29, 2007)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> You may just want to check out the UkFur community.


uh, wrong peterborough, this is peterborough Ontario, Canada :lol:


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Mar 30, 2007)

Kathera lockharte said:
			
		

> XNexusDragonX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolz pwned! I can relate to that. Whenever I say I'm from London, people think I'm from Canada. ;P


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Mar 30, 2007)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> Kathera lockharte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah we have a london as well, so that explains why :lol:


----------

